# [solved] zeitgleich mehrere Programme emergen

## tux99

hallo,

macht es was aus wenn man z.B. 2 oder mehrere Programme mit emerge kompiliert, ist es schlimm für das System oder kann man es bedenkenlos machen?Last edited by tux99 on Sun Oct 30, 2005 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

Es sind Situationen denkbar, in denen das schief geht. In der Praxis klappt es allerdings zuverlässig. Wenn es also kein Produktivsystem ist, hätt ich keine Bedenken.

----------

## psyeye

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> macht es was aus wenn man z.B. 2 oder mehrere Programme mit emerge kompiliert, ist es schlimm für das System oder kann man es bedenkenlos machen?

 

Hast Du ein Mehrprozessor-System? Bei Einzel-Prozessor-System macht das eh keinen Sinn, der Compiler lastet die CPU  voll aus, paralleles Compilieren geht dann (imho) eher langsamer wegen der Plattenzugriffe; aber egal - ist eh Quark!

Lass es.

psyeye

----------

## Carlo

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> macht es was aus wenn man z.B. 2 oder mehrere Programme mit emerge kompiliert, ist es schlimm für das System oder kann man es bedenkenlos machen?

 

Nacheinander, ja.  :Twisted Evil:  Gleichzeitig - offiziell wird's in der derzeitigen Version von Portage nicht unterstützt.

----------

## tux99

danke dann lass ich es besser, ich dachte nur wenn ich z.B. KDE oder gnome installiere was ja stunden dauert , mach ich schnell zwischendurch den Bildschirmschonere emerge.

----------

## psyeye

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> danke dann lass ich es besser, ich dachte nur wenn ich z.B. KDE oder gnome installiere was ja stunden dauert , mach ich schnell zwischendurch den Bildschirmschonere emerge.

 

Für den "Zwischendurch-emerge" könntest Du ja auch mit <Strg>-z den aktuellen emerge-Prozess schlafen legen,  den  Bildschirmschoner emergen und dann mit "fg" den schlafenden Prozess wieder wecken...

psyeye

----------

## amne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *tux99 wrote:*   macht es was aus wenn man z.B. 2 oder mehrere Programme mit emerge kompiliert, ist es schlimm für das System oder kann man es bedenkenlos machen? 
> 
> Nacheinander, ja.  Gleichzeitig - offiziell wird's in der derzeitigen Version von Portage nicht unterstützt.

 

 *http://www.gentoo.org/news/20041021-portage51.xml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Improved Locking
> 
> Portage now uses lockfiles for many aspects of it's software management. This allows for correct parallel working (including parallel fetching and merging). 

 

Das sieht mir schon recht offiziell aus?

----------

## Carlo

amne: siehe bug 101240

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ich hab das auch schon öfters gemacht und hat bisher immer geklappt (was nicht heisst, das es das immer tut)

Es gibt für mich eigentlich nur einen grund, ich bin schon was am emergen, das lange dauert, will weggehen und will noch was emergen, was auch lange dauert (komischer satz...)

----------

## return13

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> ...ich bin schon was am emergen, das lange dauert, will weggehen und will noch was emergen, was auch lange dauert...

 

In dem fall mach ich normalerweise STRG + Z und dann 

```

fg && emerge xyz

```

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> macht es was aus wenn man z.B. 2 oder mehrere Programme mit emerge kompiliert, ist es schlimm für das System oder kann man es bedenkenlos machen?

 

solange die programme nicht die gleichen dinge gleichzeitig erledigen müssen (eine abhänigkeit haben), dürfte das nix ausmachen

----------

## ph03n1x

 *return13 wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*   ...ich bin schon was am emergen, das lange dauert, will weggehen und will noch was emergen, was auch lange dauert... 
> 
> In dem fall mach ich normalerweise STRG + Z und dann 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wahrscheinlich sauberer  :Wink:  aber ist eh eher die Ausnahme hier...

----------

## Genone

Ich würds mal so schätzen:

- in 95% der Fälle gehts gut

- in 4% der Fälle bricht portage irgendwo ab

- im restlichen Prozent gibts race Conditions -> irgendwas geht flöten

----------

## SkaaliaN

trotzdem kann man von einem emerge -e --newuse world bei einem komplette laufenden System (man befindet sich grade im kde) abraten..oder??

----------

## psyeye

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

> trotzdem kann man von einem emerge -e --newuse world bei einem komplette laufenden System (man befindet sich grade im kde) abraten..oder??

 

Warum zum "--newuse" noch das "-e" ?

Nur um Pakete neu zu emergen wegen Use-Flag-Änderungen; da braucht's kein "-e" ...

psyeye

----------

## musv

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

> solange die programme nicht die gleichen dinge gleichzeitig erledigen müssen (eine abhänigkeit haben), dürfte das nix ausmachen

 

Ich hatte das mal vor längerer Zeit ausprobiert auf 4 Konsolen gleichzeitig was zu compilieren. 

Ob das noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber damals hatte ich z.B. den Fall, daß zwei Pakete in ihren Abhängigkeiten die qt-Bibliothek benötigt haben. Und die dauert ja auch schon ein Stück.

Heraus kam dann folgendes:

Wenn die eine Konsole die qt compiliert hat, und die andere ebenfalls zur gleichen Zeit damit anfangen wollte, gab's auf beiden Konsolen einen Abbruch mit Fehlermeldung.

Wenn die eine Konsole mit der qt schon fertig war, hat die andere Konsole das irgendwie nicht interessiert. Die hat dann die qt halt einfach nochmal compiliert. 

Also wenn du Dein System ganz neu aufsetzt, kann es passieren, daß du im ungünstigsten Fall ein und dasselbe Paket 3 oder 4 mal compilierst, wenn mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig compilierst.

----------

## hampelratte

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *BlackDawn wrote:*   solange die programme nicht die gleichen dinge gleichzeitig erledigen müssen (eine abhänigkeit haben), dürfte das nix ausmachen 
> 
> Ich hatte das mal vor längerer Zeit ausprobiert auf 4 Konsolen gleichzeitig was zu compilieren. 
> 
> Ob das noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber damals hatte ich z.B. den Fall, daß zwei Pakete in ihren Abhängigkeiten die qt-Bibliothek benötigt haben. Und die dauert ja auch schon ein Stück.
> ...

 

das ist mittlerwile nicht mehr so. wenn portage in der einen konsole was kompiliert, dann setzt nen file lock im portage tree. das zweite emerge sieht, dass auf der datei ein lock ist und wartet solange, bis der wieder weg ist. das klappt zumindest bei mir recht zuverlässig.

----------

